# Leucomela Eggs



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

This is my second clutch of eggs. i had 7 eggs in this clutch, but a female ate the 4 of them leaving me with 3. My first clutch molded over. Im a bit confused because i thought they were supposed to be turning grayish. They remained white and now you can see development. Can anyone help me. 

In my tank i have 3 nominant leucs(2 male, one female) and 3 chocolate leucs(three females).


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Chris the first time I had eggs I just referenced the care sheets. And since my first clutch to the clutch I pulled today, I have had a lot of success breeding luec's. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html 
Basically, every response is going to boil down to the same information provided in the care sheet. And after that you can check out the care sheet on tadpole raising.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

cool! 

I just found my first azureus eggs, but the are all dead. they were fertile, but a dead one that was molded over killed the rest. 3 of the 4 were fertile though, because I saw little heads and tails. I'm exited that I have a 1.1 pair though!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Hold on wait... Nobody answer my question.

I thought it was suppose to be turning grayish?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Nvermind i found the answer. 

Chocolate luec eggs are white.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

PantMan said:


> Chris the first time I had eggs I just referenced the care sheets. And since my first clutch to the clutch I pulled today, I have had a lot of success breeding luec's. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html
> Basically, every response is going to boil down to the same information provided in the care sheet. And after that you can check out the care sheet on tadpole raising.


Thanks btw, i was looking for the caresheet,but couldnt find it.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

frog dude said:


> cool!
> 
> I just found my first azureus eggs, but the are all dead. they were fertile, but a dead one that was molded over killed the rest. 3 of the 4 were fertile though, because I saw little heads and tails. I'm exited that I have a 1.1 pair though!


Congrats... I had 7 eggs and they were developing. I didnt know they were developing bcuz they remain white. Therefore, i left them in the tank. Then i saw a female in the coco hut eating them. Luckily i save three. They seem to be developing.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I guess they arent Chocolates at all. Maybe 

They are developing great.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

My fat females leucs are laying now too. Choco F and Nom M. Had lots of egg messes. One day found eggs on the glass, one on a brom a few on the cocohut. Took em a few tries to get nice round eggs. Out of one mess, 1 tad developed. The 1 tad just broke jelly and looks like yours. Other leuc tads ive seen are way darker. Whats your M/F to the eggs?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

mordoria said:


> My fat females leucs are laying now too. Choco F and Nom M. Had lots of egg messes. One day found eggs on the glass, one on a brom a few on the cocohut. Took em a few tries to get nice round eggs. Out of one mess, 1 tad developed. The 1 tad just broke jelly and looks like yours. Other leuc tads ive seen are way darker. Whats your M/F to the eggs?


I cant really tell whos the mother and father. I know i have two nominant male leucs, one female leuc, and the chocolates i never heard any calling from so im assuming there females. It seems to me that the parents are a chocolate female and a nom male. 

Currently they are there own tads containers. They have gotten alot darker. Most likely they will morph out as nominant leucs with the chocolate trait.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

It is most likely a sign of female aggression of they destroyed the eggs. It was most likely not the mother of the eggs but another female. 

What size is your tank?

I dont think your egg color is a problem. They look good to me. Congrats on your little ones!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Dendrobati said:


> It is most likely a sign of female aggression of they destroyed the eggs. It was most likely not the mother of the eggs but another female.
> 
> What size is your tank?
> 
> I dont think your egg color is a problem. They look good to me. Congrats on your little ones!


I know there's been eating of the eggs from another female, but No wrestling or following whatsoever . My tank is a 60 gallon which has more than enough space. The color of the eggs was a problem in the begginning. Luecomelas lay eggs that become dark when fertilize. Well mine remain white. So I assume they are chocolate eggs. I been well informed of this situation. They became tadpoles and are black. Ive had the tadpoles for about a month now.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

So those tads that were still in the egg in the picture have now turned black? Interesting. I'm also surprised you haven't gotten more responses. I have breen a standard black leuc female to a chocolate male and they've breed many offspring. All have turned out standard with the chocolate trait. They are completely standard looking. Their yellow is different and it seems they have green toes? Anyway, the eggs are always gray like you say and tads are black even in the egg. Yours look way different than mine. FYI.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Another clutch from my Choco F to Nom M. 
Eggs are whitish and developing white.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

andry said:


> So those tads that were still in the egg in the picture have now turned black? Interesting. I'm also surprised you haven't gotten more responses. I have breen a standard black leuc female to a chocolate male and they've breed many offspring. All have turned out standard with the chocolate trait. They are completely standard looking. Their yellow is different and it seems they have green toes? Anyway, the eggs are always gray like you say and tads are black even in the egg. Yours look way different than mine. FYI.


Yep. In the pictures above you can see the actual egg developing. Now the tads have completely darken. Weird.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

What did the frogs turn out to be? Standard or Chocolate?


----------

